# How do you clean your dies



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I know my dies need cleaning. I'm hoping someone has a system that you can soak them and then blow dry them. I just can't think what to soak them in??????


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Try kerosene it works for me. Soak and blow dry. Sometimes you have to brush a little. Really you could use anything that will dissolve grease. Good luck Mr.Spacedoggy.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Try kerosene it works for me. Soak and blow dry. Sometimes you have to brush a little. Really you could use anything that will dissolve grease. Good luck Mr.Spacedoggy.


I was hoping you would respond to this, I was getting ready to pm ya. How long to you soak them for.


----------



## Linear Thinker (Jun 20, 2007)

Hoppes #9 for me, it works on guns and on dies. 
LT


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I just put them in a pan of kereosene over night or when I think of them again. Take and brush any build up of lube off, soak, and blow dry. You could use anything that will break down grease. Gun cleaners or carb cleaners. Good luck.


----------

